# NFS Problems

## troberts

When I boot the system I get the message

RPC: Port mapper failure - RPC: Unable to receive

When it tries to start nfsmount

What am I doing wrong? Do I need to change some settings? I can access the net fine but no local network sharing

----------

## nlabadie

You need to have portmap enabled.

```
rc-update add portmap default
```

----------

## troberts

Portmap is in the default run level so is xinetd. I have not edited the configuration files apart from saying ALL: ALL in hosts.allow (temporarily)

----------

## Naan Yaar

I had a similar problem.  I edited /etc/init.d/nfsmount and changed the line that says:

```

need net

```

to:

```

need net portmap

```

This fixes it.  There's probably a better way to do it, but I think it is better for nfsmount to have been this way in the first place.

 *troberts wrote:*   

> Portmap is in the default run level so is xinetd. I have not edited the configuration files apart from saying ALL: ALL in hosts.allow (temporarily)

 

----------

## troberts

Thanks but I checked and this is not the problem. nfsmount already contains need net portmap and portmap starts before the nfs stuff.

Is there a networking guide for gentoo?

----------

## Naan Yaar

Can you do "rpcinfo -p"?

----------

